# Bald patch around eye



## blinknsnowbunny (Sep 12, 2011)

I just read a post someone else has written about a similar problem. Harley has a bald patch but it seems to only be on one eye. He and Rosie do have little squabbles sometime so I think she must've pulled some of his feathers out.

Here's a photo of it as well as a couple of updated photos of the two of them since they're growing so fast


----------



## blinknsnowbunny (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry those pictures were bigger on my computer but they came out really small here - don't know if you can make out the bald patch above Harley's eye in the first one.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i can slightly see the bald spot. keep an eye on it, it could be plucking. but sometimes theres other causes


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Your cockatiel is so cute!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

One of my birds knocked some feathers out by crashing into a wall. It looked almost exactly like that.


----------



## blinknsnowbunny (Sep 12, 2011)

Ooh well he has crashed into windows and walls a couple of times so that's a possibility too. I will keep an eye on it, they're going to the vet for their first checkup next week anyway


----------

